
Show HN: A new type of company to raise money and give stakeholders a voice - BlockchainStock
http://www.TheBlockchainStockCompany.com
======
redm
I'm not sure how this fully differs from the concept of a COOP such as
RChain[1] who is already in the blockchain space. They have annual elections;
you get to vote on business directions and leadership, etc.

I feel its been problematic for a variety of reasons:

1) Most people won't participate. 2) Lack of fully informed decisions. 3)
Goals don't always turn out as intended. 4) Leadership/management has to
appeal to the masses.

It reminds me of our political cycle and the California prop system. I don't
personally feel like those are good models to follow.

[1] [https://www.rchain.coop/](https://www.rchain.coop/)

~~~
BlockchainStock
RChain is focused on the community involvement side only.

RChain is not working to solve the ICO legal problem, whereas we are working
with the SEC to develop a legal framework/guidelines other businesses/startups
can follow to raise capital legally using Blockchain technology.

Here, just for the legal experiment, the supporters can vote (execute the “51%
attack”) authorizing the company to assign its IP to the public domain and
dissolve.

